# Tires?????



## bigc1301 (Apr 7, 2007)

I need new tires. I like the BF Goodrich All Terrain but they are on national back order, I also Looked at goodyear wrangler duratrac but I no experience with them. Just looking to see what other use and the pros cons to them. Im not limited to these to just two I found. I tow and plow plus its my everyday driver


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

Look at General Grabber AT2.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

they cant make them fast enough . i got mine and they were still warm :laughing:

make sure they have the E weight rated stamped on them for trucks. some people dont know it , but you get less tread and plys with out an E rating . they make them for cars and suvs also .


B

35 psi (240 kPa)***


C

50 psi (350 kPa)***


D

65 psi (450 kPa)***


E

80 psi (550 kPa)***


F

95 psi (650 kPa)***



***Selected large LT sizes are designed with reduced maximum load pressures


----------



## 1bishop (Nov 22, 2010)

So far the best snow tires I have ever used are the Contenental Extreme winter contact (triple tread) and most tests have rated them #1 as well Thumbs Up


----------



## agurdo17 (Sep 15, 2011)

i have a set of winter force studded snow on my 2500chevy. wear out fast but with 700ibs in bed it will push anything u can put in front of it. also will stop on steep icy driveways with cars at the bottom


----------



## bigc1301 (Apr 7, 2007)

Anyone know how long the bfg Goodrich all terrians will be back order


----------



## DuramaxLML-42 (Jan 8, 2011)

Discount Tire has them.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

found them except way way cheaper https://www.treadwright.com/p-34-245-75r16-warden-a-t-e.aspx


----------



## Mike N (Dec 21, 2008)

I've always preferred a mud tire for plowing. I've run Super Swampers, Buckshot Radial Mudders, and currently run Fierce Attitude on my 98 Chevy and Goodyear MT/R (old style) on my 95 Chevy.

To the OP- I know two guys that swear by the new Goodyear Duratrac.


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

I'll buy another set of dura tracs when mine wear out. I should be able to get close to 50,000 miles out of them.


----------



## bigc1301 (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks guys I think im gonna try Dura Tracs


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

Check tread depot and discount tire direct. The last time I ordered tires, those two were the cheapest when shipping was added in.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Snow tires work great in the snow. Otherwise I suggest round tubeless pneumatic tyres.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Dec 4, 2010)

I have ran Cooper Discover M/S's for 4 yrs now and loved them except the price which was around $1k for each truck. This yr i got a smoken deal on General Altimax Artic's and so far i must say they have been a great tire, just as good if not better than the Coopers. Cost me $1300 for both trucks All of these are 265/16's E-rated.


----------



## yloflash (Nov 30, 2011)

I had Cooper M/S for a while, worked good but wore out way too fast. This year I`m trying Bridgestone REVO Duelers


----------



## campkd6 (Dec 7, 2007)

You made a good choice with the Duratrac's had mine for 2 years now best tire I have ran all around.


----------



## bigc1301 (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks I am ordering them so we will see


----------



## scholzee (Nov 9, 2001)

Mike N;1550941 said:


> I've always preferred a mud tire for plowing. I've run Super Swampers, Buckshot Radial Mudders, and currently run Fierce Attitude on my 98 Chevy and Goodyear MT/R (old style) on my 95 Chevy.
> 
> To the OP- I know two guys that swear by the new Goodyear Duratrac.


Not sure of the conditions you plow in or roads traveled but dedicated mud tires are not really suited for snow. I'm glad they work for you but a novice could get in some bad situations running the dedicated mud tires you mentioned in the winter. The biggest difference being the small "sipes" which look like razor slits in the lugs that really help on snow and ice. now I know some people will "sipe" a mud tire to help in the snow and ice but a dedicated mud tire is usually bad in snow and ice. There are combination tires like the Cooper M&S which do well in both conditions because its a slight compromise between the two conditions. Not trying to disrespect you or anything just trying to help newer people understand.


----------



## bigc1301 (Apr 7, 2007)

So, after i went to my tire guy, he did some checking and found me the BF Goodwrench. I just have to go from 275-65 -r20 to 285-65-r20. Tire rack had them instock


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Goodwrench tires on a Ferd?


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

I recently went with Bridgestone Dueler Revo 2 , 285/70/17. My wife works at TireRack and Bridgestone gives TireRack employees 25% below cost. They are excellent tires and they look tough. Pushed snow all week and I'm very impressed with how well they do in the snow. They're very recommended at TireRack along with the BFG A/T KO and Firestone Destinations. Whatever you do go through TireRack. Great family company and they will take care of you, period.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Raymond S.;1575778 said:


> I recently went with Bridgestone Dueler Revo 2 , 285/70/17. My wife works at TireRack and Bridgestone gives TireRack employees 25% below cost. They are excellent tires and they look tough. Pushed snow all week and I'm very impressed with how well they do in the snow. They're very recommended at TireRack along with the BFG A/T KO and Firestone Destinations. Whatever you do go through TireRack. Great family company and they will take care of you, period.


I agree, I have ordered 3 sets of tires and rims from them and have been real happy with service.

I do like the BFG All terrains, I guess they would be my first choice.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

campkd6;1558998 said:


> You made a good choice with the Duratrac's had mine for 2 years now best tire I have ran all around.


Duratracs rock, and they look tough too.


----------



## Mike N (Dec 21, 2008)

scholzee;1559833 said:


> Not sure of the conditions you plow in or roads traveled but dedicated mud tires are not really suited for snow. I'm glad they work for you but a novice could get in some bad situations running the dedicated mud tires you mentioned in the winter. The biggest difference being the small "sipes" which look like razor slits in the lugs that really help on snow and ice. now I know some people will "sipe" a mud tire to help in the snow and ice but a dedicated mud tire is usually bad in snow and ice. There are combination tires like the Cooper M&S which do well in both conditions because its a slight compromise between the two conditions. Not trying to disrespect you or anything just trying to help newer people understand.


No disrespect taken. I seem to be in the minority on using a mud tire for plowing.

I'm only 50 or so miles to the east of you, so conditions are roughly the same here as Buffalo. I've tried all season tires and for whatever reason the mud tires seem to do the best for me, especially in deep snow or when banging through drifts. Now I'm not running a 44" tall tire or anything ridiculously wide, anything I've run has been semi tall but also semi narrow for a mud tire. Best tire I had was a 36x12.50x16 Buckshot. Those tires went through anything, and handled decent on slushy or icy roads. They were also pinned for studs but I never studded them since I ran the same tires in the summer, too.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

BFG commercial traction TA http://www.bfgoodrichtires.com/tire...ck-tires/commercial-t-a-traction/tire-details


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Those are good. My Tahoes have them. My pickups have Mastercraft Courser AT2. another great tire. 245s on the HD, 265s on the 1500


----------



## sargex595 (Oct 11, 2005)

Raymond S.;1575778 said:


> I recently went with Bridgestone Dueler Revo 2 , 285/70/17. My wife works at TireRack and Bridgestone gives TireRack employees 25% below cost. They are excellent tires and they look tough. Pushed snow all week and I'm very impressed with how well they do in the snow. They're very recommended at TireRack along with the BFG A/T KO and Firestone Destinations. Whatever you do go through TireRack. Great family company and they will take care of you, period.


I bought these for my truck (2005 GMC 2500HD) 2 years ago and that year we had a lot of snow. These tires are the best I've ever owned. They are so good that they scare me. I've gotten my self into situations where I thought I would be stuck and drove right out with no effort at all. I know that some day my luck will run out but they make you feel that the truck will stall before the tires spin. A great snow tire for plowing.

Curt.


----------

